# .htaccess Problem mit bildern nach Verzeichniss domain (RewriteRule)



## ciberjoerg (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab leider mal wieder ein Problem mit dem Tollen RewriteRule. Und zwar wenn ich nun einen Link aufrufe, bsp. "community/user/username" soll mir die datei "index.php?pa=comm&sub=user&name=username" geöffnet werden. Das ganze funktioniert auch soweit, doch nun hab ich Probleme mit den Bildern aus der css Datei und die normalen Bilder.
Die index.php versucht nun alle Bilder aus dem Verzeichnis "/community/user/images" zu holen.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
Ein Auszug aus meiner .htaccess Datei:

```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteBase / 
RewriteRule ^community\/user\/(.*)$ index.php?pa=comm&sub=user&name=$1
RewriteRule ^community\/user\/(.*)\/gaestebuch$ index.php?pa=comm&sub=gb&name=$1
RewriteRule ^news$ index.php?pa=news
RewriteRule ^community$ index.php?pa=comm
```

Ich könnte mich auch mit einer etwas uneleganteren Variante mit "#" oder Ähnlichem anfreunden welches nach der Domain kommt.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich zum 1. mal Mit so einer Linkverschönerung arbeite.


----------



## hoctar (2. Januar 2011)

Mit den folgenden Bedingungen kann man Dateien und Verzeichnisse ausschließen.


```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^community/user/(.*)$ index.php?pa=comm&sub=user&name=$1
```


----------

